# Should I buy a Max and get rid of the Sentra?



## tompumped (Jan 31, 2010)

I put a deposit down on a 95 maxima with 150 thousand on the clock. The guy wants 1800 firm. Is it worth it? There's no rust and no lights on, good tires good brakes, pulls strong. No abnormal noises other than one clunk from the front, no vibes at highway speeds. 
Btw the sentra i'm probably going to sell is a 99 pos 1.6, but it gets good gas mileage. 
Also he said he had issues with the trans but I believe he said it was rebuilt? With these trannys if the input bearing fails once is it likely to go again? Is it a bearing issue or housing issue? If it does fail do you have to perform a full rebuild?
I have rebuilt a couple manual transmissions before and I do all my own work so i'm not too worried. 
I drove it today and i'd much rather drive that a thousand miles per week than this death box sentra! Help me make a decision! 
The seller said to me though he promised it to someone and if they don't take it it's mine. Nice to know after I test drove it and everything.
Or I could just fix my 92 taurus sho mtx for like 600 and drive that. That car is a fun car.


----------

